# CJC-1295 Peptide Dosage Instructions



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

The information below relates to using GHRH Peptides (CJC-1295 DAC and Modified GRF 1-29) as standalone products. For information about which other peptides they combine well with, please visit the Peptide Combinations Guide.


Recommended Dosages


Before using these products, please ensure you have viewed the videos demonstrating how to correctly mix and inject CJC-1295 peptides.


Modified GRF 1-29


Dose per injection: 100mcg
Injections per vial: 20 x 100mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 100mcg dosage = 0.05ml (or 5 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 100mcg = 0.10ml (or 10 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 100mcg = 0.15ml (or 15 units).


CJC-1295 DAC


Dose per injection: 2mg
Injections per vial: 1 x 2mg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 0.5ml of water for mixing then a 2mg dosage = 0.50ml (or 50 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 1ml of water then a 2mg dosage = 1ml (or 100 units).


Injection Frequency


Modified GRF 1-29
100mcg injected 1-3 times per day, preferably together with a GHRP Peptide at 100-200mcg.


CJC-1295 DAC
2mg injected once per week (due to its long half-life)


Diet Restrictions


Modified GRF 1-29


Pre-injection: The purpose of injection Modified GRF 1-29 is to have it trigger a release of GH in the body. Since fat and insulin (released after eating carbohydrates) both diminish the release of GH you should refrain from consuming any high fat or high carbohydrate meals or beverages for at least 2 hours before your injection (assuming you are injecting Modified GRF 1-29 on its own). An example of this would be eating dinner at 8pm then waiting until at least 10pm to do your injection. If you are however combining it with a GHRP peptide, studies in animals have indicated that when these peptides were taken together just 1 hour after eating their ability to release GH wasn't diminished. Therefore if your schedule is not so flexible in regard to meal timings, you may wish to combine Modified GRF 1-29 with a GHRP peptide.


Post-injection: 30 minutes post-injection is usually when GHRH stimulation of GH release is complete, meaning it's safe to consume food/beverages after this time without worrying that they will cause your injection to be less effective. Consuming a high protein/carbohydrate meal at this time will create an insulin spike and therefore assist with the anabolic (muscle building) effects of GH. Those looking to burn fat should wait as long as possible before eating and when you do, only eat high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate meals to allow GH's fat burning effects to last as long as possible.


CJC-1295 DAC


Due to its long half-life no dietary restrictions are required for CJC-1295 DAC to exhibit its long-term benefits on your body's basal GH level, however, observing the same instructions as above for Modified GRF 1-29 will ensure you also take advantage of the short-term GH pulse created after a CJC-1295 DAC injection.


Recommended Diet


Cutting: High Protein with moderate fat and low carbohydrates since insulin (primarily realised in response to carbohydrates being consumed) will stop GH's fat burning effects while it's present.


Bulking: High Protein, high carbohydrates, and low fat. While insulin stops GH's fat loss properties, it is required for GH to be anabolic (muscle building), so you should always aim to spike your insulin 30 minutes post injection.
(All info gathered via internet )


----------

